# fwb is almost here!



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Will it be FOULweather, or a typical puget sound drifter! Hope you can be there for the Foulweather Bluff race!

Marty


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

We'll be there... Don't know whether we will double-hand this year, since Hope will be at college..


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

one week.........forecast is looking nice, not sure about wind tho.....grrrr..... more the merrier for me!


----------



## codysalvick (Oct 3, 2012)

Last 2 days heavy rain, today it's a sunny day, sometime raining again.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

a record if not a record! 79 boats signed up! are you one of them!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Well, it came, it went, very little wind......dodenja got a 2nd in his division, with his son skippering for the first time, last few yrs was with his daughter........

Marty


----------

